# a couple new ones



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i took a few weeks off from building cranks. hears a couple that i just finished,
one supposed to be a crappie one a craw pattern , one day ill get it right.















.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Crappie would interest our perch here even other species too& the craw would the browns chow with delight
Both look great to me


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

I must have missed something, what's not right? They look great to me


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats the part of the addiction, we are never satisfied with what we do, it's never quite right, so on we go. Imagine what it would be like if we got it spot on first time *. They both look great to me, especially the Orange one, very natural color and both great finish. pete


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome craw, love the way you did it

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

The craw rocks....nice, different side pattern and eyes.

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the complaments guys. every one i do i try to do better, i guess like haz said if you think it top notch i guess there aint no reason to do better.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like both of these. The graphics on the craw are really sharp.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang Jody!!!!!!!!! Those look great!!!!!!! You definetly have your own style! I love that crawl. Man I can't wait till you get those out fishing!
John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That craw is really cool...shouldn't you be holding it with chopsticks though?  
Nice work!!


----------

